# [V] erkaufe   Batman Arkham Knight  Gutscheincode / Key (von Nvidia)



## hansmeiser87 (1. Juni 2015)

Da der Verkauf von meinem Witcher 3 Key hier so gut geklappt hat,

verkaufe hier meinen *Batman Arkham Knight Key* aus der Nvidia Promotion für eine GTX980.
Der Key dient zum digitalen Download des Spiels.

Ich dachte an 30€ als fairen Preis für diesen Actionkracher.

Bezahlung per Paypal (damit ihr, als Käufer vollen Verkäuferschutz genießt!)

Einzulösen ist der Key hier:
https://redeem.geforce.com/de-de

Genaue Anleitung bezüglich des Einlösens ist hier zu finden:
GeForce GTX „The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt“ und „Batman: Arkham Knight“ Bundle | NVIDIA

Nach Geldeingang schicke ich den Code umgehend per Mail/PN an den Käufer!


- Ein kostenloser Steam-Account wird benötigt
- Der Promotion-Code ist bis zum 31. Juli 2015 gültig.


----------



## hansmeiser87 (2. Juni 2015)

Push!

30€ Verhandlungsbasis!


----------



## smutjesmooth (3. Juni 2015)

Bei Kinguin bekommt man den Key für 19.99 €. Da wirst du wohl bisschen runtergehen müssen.
Da du auch erst frisch angemeldet bist hier wirds schwierig den Key hier zu verkaufen.
Aber trotzdem viel Erfolg.


----------



## hansmeiser87 (9. Juni 2015)

neuer Preis:

das neueste Batman für 20 € !

Außerdem ist der Paypal-Käuferschutz mindestens genauso gut, wie der von Kinguin !


----------



## hansmeiser87 (20. Juni 2015)

Preisanpassung:

NUR NOCH 19 EURO!!

bei Interesse PM an mich !


----------

